# Mega Snow



## Yamahaluv (Sep 20, 2007)

Could you handle this?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

They must not have plowed with the storm.  
I'm pretty sure this has been posted several times.
I bet my atv with a the plow could handle that no problem. . 





































... as long as I stayed on top of all the snow and didn't sink in.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

the 'ol dakota could take that, no prob.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's what my driveway looks like when I get home. Then I just shovel it.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

how did that EX not sink into the snow?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

PORTER 05;406726 said:


> how did that EX not sink into the snow?


i cant remember where it is, but i believe its up in canada. the snow gets real hard and compacted so it can support the weight of the EX. that just looks like a lost cause to me, like painting the golden gate bride, by the time you get done you have to start over again.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

my guacamolians could handle that no problem.. just a few scoop shovels and a earthway spreader full of salt


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

i got a toro electric snow shovel that can handle that little bit no problem!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

why dont car's just drive over it then???? If it holds the ex....


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

dakotasrock;406838 said:


> why dont car's just drive over it then???? If it holds the ex....


We could start a new show: "Ice road car drivers"


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Labrador Highway*

Thats pics from the Labrador Highway up here in Canada. You gotta love it. Click here to see more pics and learn more about the highway.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...num=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4RNWN_en___CA233&sa=N


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Next time make a tunnel


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

dakotasrock;406838 said:


> why dont car's just drive over it then???? If it holds the ex....


the EX may weigh alot, but its weight is spread out over a very large area. a car has all its weight on 4 very small patches, i cant remember the exact specs but its around 1 sq ft for a average car. thats alot of weight in a little amount of area, so the car would just sink in the snow.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just think of it this way its virtually impossible to slide off the road.


----------

